# Help with info.



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I searched on OFA's website (Orthopedic Foundation for Animals) and neither dog has any health clearances.
You can order a pedigree through AKC's website and try plugging in the AKC#s of her grandparents, etc, to OFA.


----------

